# Navasota River 5/14/2010



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)




----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

That thing is huge, I bet that was fun.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

it was a fun fight, had to get in the river twice after it ha which was really interesting. we wernt there more than 5 minutes and she gave me the perfect shot and it was on from there for about 30 minutes, got caught under a tree had to get in to free the line and put a rope on her and it was over from there


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

big_zugie said:


> it was a fun fight, had to get in the river twice after it ha which was really interesting. we wernt there more than 5 minutes and she gave me the perfect shot and it was on from there for about 30 minutes, got caught under a tree had to get in to free the line and put a rope on her and it was over from there


What part of the the river where you on, the Brazos has been high and muddy for some time, I would bet that a lot of fish have come up the river to get out of all the muddy water.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

basically right at highway 30 and and the navasota river. my buddy owns 300 acres along the river and theres no where really to put a boat since theres a tree across the river every 100 yards so we just walk the shoreline and shoot them. weve seen plenty big ones like this surface just can never get a shot on them. was thankful she was just cruising 6'' under the surface


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

and that was shot using one of the cheap 3 dollar arrows from academy ha.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

How about reposting the pics?? I don't see anything but 2 red X's.

Thanks,
CS


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

i still see them?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

You got that beast walking the bank? That is awesome, wonder how a boat would help?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

no where to really put a boat in at the place every hundred yards or so it gets shallow


----------

